

Fun data point about your startup - AndyKelley

What's the amount of money you need to make per user per year to break even?
======
AndyKelley
I don't have my business off the ground yet but I've calculated that towards
the beginning I'd need to make $43.50 per user per year ($3.65 per user per
month) to break even, including my own cost of living.

------
maxdemarzi
Uh... guys, aren't you forgetting the number of users you have?

1 user x $100k

10 users x 10k

100 users x 1k

1,000 users x $100

10,000 users x $10

~~~
AndyKelley
That's true - there are costs incurred that scale with the number of users you
have and costs that don't. I guess the real way to answer this question is
with a graph.

